# Thoughts on a new rod/reel for shark fishing.



## jnail923 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm looking into purchasing a new setup for Small/Medium sized sharks in the surf. I'll be casting my rigs since I don't have a kayak and I was thinking about spending somewhere around $200 total.

Rod: Probably 10ft (What are y'alls suggestions)
Reel: Really been looking hard at the Penn Battle, but I'm just not 100% sure. Additional suggestions on other reels and reel size would be awesome. 

I know there are lots of threads like this out there, but most are for people yaking out their baits. Unfortunately, I don't have that option right now. 

TIA


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

If you are looking for a spinning reel, I recommend going with the old mitchells and getting a 302N. Holds a butt-load of braid for those drag screamers. For the rod, I would say get something more around the 8' range. Also, they don't make them anymore, so you will have to get it from craigslist, ebay, or Broxsons on HWY 98 just across from publix.


----------



## jnail923 (Mar 29, 2011)

What are your thoughts on going with the Penn SSM 750 or 850?


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

I ordered the Penn Battle 8000 and its supposed to come in tmrw. I will let you know how it is.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

I have heard great things about the Penn 850. The Penn battle is good too.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been using the Peen Battle reels for the last year and a half, with absolutely no regrets, the BLT5000 & 6000 are my favorites. I load 'em up with 30,40 or 50# Power Pro braid, and they have been great reels for Bull reds, Spanish macks, kings, mahi mahi and the list go's on. I use the 6000 & 7000 series specifically for sharkin, once again, they have preformed flawless on catches of small sharks up to 61" But this is just my opinion.... Hope this helps... Good luck, Good Fishin & most of all have Fun!!


----------



## jnail923 (Mar 29, 2011)

I ended up getting the Penn SSM 750. Pretty much made the decision based on dependability and comfort with Penn reels. 

Got it on-line for $117 and that includes tax. Shipping was free. Pretty strong deal. 

Haven't bought a rod yet...


----------

